
NewsTrust and HuffPo partner for John McCain 'news hunt' - rms
http://www.cnewmark.com/2008/06/newstrust-and-h.html
======
gaius
"The goal is to help readers learn more about McCain and make more informed
decisions as citizens."

Is that _really_ Huffington's motivation? Whatever you feel about any
candidate, it's always worth noting which way you're being herded by your news
sources, especially if they have a veneer of neutrality or objectivity.

~~~
rms
Offering good journalism about the opposing side legitimizes Huffington
Post... there surely is fair and balanced journalism about McCain out there
somewhere.

------
rms
This is a good wisdom of the crowds type technique for a news credibility
startup and it is good PR at the same time.

<http://www.newscred.com/> is a startup from a founder on this site that is
also working on news credibility.

